# Alien Nation reboot?



## Rodders (Jul 1, 2009)

Alien Nation being redeveloped | SciFiNow

I never actually saw either the film of TV series so i'm, not sure what to make of this. I don't remember it being overly talked about although the Racism aspect is still relevent. 

Or is District 9 to be blamed for this?


----------



## Dave (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd never heard of District 9 before and didn't understand your question, but after Googling it, it seems a little different. I'm surprised that they didn't encounter more resistance to putting up those "BUS BENCHES FOR HUMANS ONLY" and "BUS STOP FOR HUMANS ONLY" signs and posters in South Africa. I mean it is a little blatant. 

I loved Alien Nation. The Rockne S. O'Bannon film is very good with James Caan and Mandy Patinkin. Terance Stamp is the villain. The DVD is only a few £s. How can you not have seen it?

I was going to buy the box set of the TV series but was waiting for it to get reduced from £40. I think the Kenneth Johnson TV series might even be better than the film, but I haven't seen them all, probably about three quarters. It breaks up the heavy detective stories by lightening them with stories of George's family. Then there were five TV movies that continued after the series was cancelled. I'm not sure how many of those I've seen.

A reboot? Nothing wrong with the original I'd say.


----------

